# Is Babe Long back or short back?



## Gingerrrrr

short backed but i could be wrong


----------



## NoFear526

She actually looks very well put-together to me. 

If she were any longer backed I think she'd look a little off seeing as how she's a little on the shorter side. 
She doesn't look like shes got a short back though. She looks good, well put together.

She's cute!


----------



## PoptartShop

She's very pretty.  I think her back is nor too long, nor too short. I also think she looks fine.


----------



## Sara

She does have a long back.


----------



## Gillian

I agree with Sara, her back is long.
She's very pretty though.
:]


----------



## Cat

She has a long back, but not so long that it should overly effect her weight carrying capacity. 

What do you plan to use her for?


----------



## buckaroo2010

Her back looks long too me, Shes a very pretty horse


----------



## farmpony84

RFLOL - I'm on my dads computer and the setting is off so everything is elongated so she looks like a painted dachsund! ****... I'll have to get on a normal computer to look! teehee....


----------



## idance0nhooves

She looks long backed to me. She also looks weak throughout the back as well. Some topline work would help make sure she doesn't start to get a sway back, and you should really look into it. Because... in the pictures, it kindof looks to me, like her back is starting to drop already.


----------



## kickshaw

if i remember right, this is the mare that has some age on her - I don't think she's overly long in her back, maybe just a smidge.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

I forgot to tell yall that Babe is 17 years old and I was going to use her as as pleasure trail riding and lesson horse and do a slow barrel racing. WHen I bought her they told me that she will make a good barrel racing horse.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Long backed.


----------



## Solon

She's long. It looks weak but that could be due to her age and lack of exercising? What do you do with her?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

> What do you do with her?


I was going to use her as as pleasure trail riding and lesson horse and do a slow barrel racing. Babe is 17 year old. I just got her in Jan. of 2008 so I had her for only 9 month.


----------



## jazzyrider

going by conformation measurements i think she looks fine. as said already she looks quite well put together really. if her back is long it is only by a smidge which shouldnt hinder her.

if you want to check for yourself go to the sticky at the top of the critique section entitled 'tips for critiquing' or something like that. it has a chart that helps with determining conformation.


----------



## dimmers_double

at first glance, her back looks long but the more i look at it, its more her withers that make her back look long. if her withers wernt so prominent and 'long' she would have a perfect back. i think she will be able to carry weight just fine.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I agree that she looks well put together. I don't see and obviously long back. I see a lack of musceling that the others have already mentioned. I just wanted to add that she is a really cute horse.


----------



## valleychick2121

I agree with everyone about her back being neither too long or too short. I really don't like her lack of muscling at all. Was she too thin and just got her weight back, or is she just like that?


----------



## G and K's Mom

Long back and drooping belly. She needs to loose some belly weight and tummy lifts daily might help. Exercise will help build up the top line. For what your looking at doing she would be just fine. She's flashy!!!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

Iam sorry I been really busy this week been going a long trip to demoplis to see my papa-jean and my new baby cousin William and then been working with Babe on barrel racing. I been real busy. now iam back and in a little while Iam going to go out and prac. barrel on Babe before it look like it gonna rain. :\


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

valleychick2121 said:


> I agree with everyone about her back being neither too long or too short. I really don't like her lack of muscling at all. Was she too thin and just got her weight back, or is she just like that?


Babe was like that when I bought her and she 17 year old. Iam also training Babe on Barrel racing . She coming along pretty good just got to teach her the cue to swing her back end, to come closer around the barrel. Iam going to try and get a new pic. of her.


----------



## Hrt4Dressage

I actually don't think she's long backed at all, but I think the illusion is created because her hind end is a little smaller than her front end, and she lacks some muscle. At 17 it's not uncommon for her to getting a little sway backed but as far as her being long or short, I'd really say the length of her back is fine. 

As a side note, unless you have a horse with an exceptionall long back, carrying weight is usually not an issue.


----------



## taylor12

I think she's short,because my horse is long back and she has a shorter back then my horses.


----------



## mom2pride

She looks fairly well conformed. She is slightly longer in the back than I'd like to see, and she is weak in the topline, as well, especially right to the front of her croup...she needs some gymnastics to help keep her back muscles strong.


----------



## Annaland13

I would say long back, but she looks good.


----------



## LolaGirl160

She is a little bit short backed but its not very noticable.


----------



## my2geldings

Sara said:


> She does have a long back.


I conquer but why are you asking? is it something that is troubling you? NO horse is perfect and as long as she is sound without pain or discomfort issues and its not affecting her, it shouldn't matter. She's got some stunning coloring.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Hey guys, this is a REALLY old thread. Last time the OP posted was Sept 2008.


----------



## wild_spot

Zombie Thread!


----------



## my2geldings

Oh look at that, didn't even notice. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## westonsma

I think it's her fat neck that makes her look off. Otherwise, conformationally speaking, she looks fine to me, you want the shoulder to make a O, the belly to make an O and the rump to make an O. So if you were to draw your circles on the pictures of her, you'd find the OOO that is conformationally correct. 

The only reason her back looks so low is because she does have a relatively high wither, but it's her fat neck that causes it to look worse than it really is. I think she should be fine carrying weight, but as with any horse, watch for discomfort. She's got another good 10 years.


----------

